# Soundprobleme

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun gentoo 2007 im VMware-player installieren konnte,

habe ich mit dem Sound ein Problem:

1. arts funktioniert dank /usr/bin/play

2. alsa ist im kernel eingerichtet und funktioniert grundsätzlich auch.

Doch der Sound wird bei folgenden Aktionen richtig gestört

durch Unterbrechungen, Verzögerungen, Knacken u.ä.:

1. Wenn ich zB im Firefox scrolle mit dem Mausrad.

2. Wenn ich im krusader ein Verzeichnis durch Doppelklick öffne

Also im Grunde immer, wenn ich mit der Maus irgendwelche Aktionen starte.

Aber auch, wenn ich ein Programm, wie zB ein Spiel, einfach aufrufe, kommen kurze

Unterbrechungen des Sounds.

Nun wüsste ich zu gerne, was da im Argen liegt, denn das stört empfindlich,

wenn ich nebenher nichts mehr richtig machen kann.

Als Soundprogramm nutze ich amarok, und damit höre ich Radiostreams.

Meine Maus ist eine PS/2-Maus (eigentlich USB, aber dank Adapter

geändert). Sie funktioniert einwandfrei.

Aber ist das wirklich ein Zusammenhang (Maus - Sound) ?

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

lspci | grep -i audio

00:11.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

Braucht es noch weitere Informationen?

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

Entweder:

Schau mal im Control Center. Da gibt es bei Sounds so etwas wie "Echtzeitpriorität".

Oder:

Schmeiß arts komplett runter. (Überall -arts, nur bei kdelibs(?) +arts)

Und richte dann den Sound über mplayer ein (statt aplay)

Tobi

Ps: Frohes Neues!

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für diesen Tipp.

Doch meine Frage geht weiter:

Muß ich also kdebase und alle anderen ausser kdelibs neu kompilieren?

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muß ich also kdebase und alle anderen ausser kdelibs neu kompilieren?
> 
> 

 

Ja, oder du die Änderungen der Use-Flags werden erst bei einer neuen Version (=Neukompilierung) wirksam.

Tobi

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Tobi,

ich habe jetzt einmal folgendes gemacht:

emerge --ask kdebase-meta kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kde-i18n

Da kam das Bild mit allen, aber nur kdemultimedia und kde-i18n wurden mit dem USE-Flag -arts angezeigt.

Ist es so richtig, dass ich dann eigentlich nur die beiden neu emergen muss?

Oder bleibt mir dennoch nichts übrig als alle zu re-emergen?

Danke, wenn du mir dabei so weit hilfst.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde in die make.conf -arts eintragen, damit wird erstmal pauschal kein arts mehr verwendet.

Wenn du dann "kde-base/kdelibs arts" in /etc/portage/package.use einträgst, sollte es klappen.

Dann kannst du mit "emerge --newuse world -av" alle Pakete neubauen lassen, bei denen sich die Useflag verändert hat.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich würde in die make.conf -arts eintragen, damit wird erstmal pauschal kein arts mehr verwendet.
> 
> Wenn du dann "kde-base/kdelibs arts" in /etc/portage/package.use einträgst, sollte es klappen.
> 
> Dann kannst du mit "emerge --newuse world -av" alle Pakete neubauen lassen, bei denen sich die Useflag verändert hat.
> ...

 

Ich vermute das du das arts use-flag noch wegen den kde-system sounds für kdelibs aktiv empfiehlst. Das ist aber nicht mehr notwendig.

Ich habe 

```
kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3  USE="acl alsa cups fam kdehiddenvisibility kerberos spell tiff xinerama -arts -avahi -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter"
```

und habe das Programm "play" aus dem paket media-sound/sox zum abspielen der kde-system sounds konfiguriert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich würde in die make.conf -arts eintragen, damit wird erstmal pauschal kein arts mehr verwendet.
> 
> Wenn du dann "kde-base/kdelibs arts" in /etc/portage/package.use einträgst, sollte es klappen.
> 
> Dann kannst du mit "emerge --newuse world -av" alle Pakete neubauen lassen, bei denen sich die Useflag verändert hat.
> ...

 

Danke für den Hinweis, da ich die Systemsounds generell nicht haben will, habe ich den Tip von vor ~1 Jahr rausgekramt.

Das macht das Ganze dann natürlich einfacher  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich danke euch für die genaue Erklärung, jetzt sehe ich doch besser durch.

Ich werde also alles ohne arts noch einmal emergen,

dann mit play die Systemsounds aktivieren.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch einmal gentoo installiert im VMware-player.

Diesmal ist arts gar nicht mitinstalliert, ich sehe es im KDE-Kontrollzentrum,

da kommt die Fehlermeldung betr. arts.

Aber dennoch, während ich hier schreibe, stottert zwischendurch der Sound.

Auch wenn ich im Firefox am rechten Rand scrolle, kommen Störungen

als wenn der Sound stottert.

amarok und Radio-Stream.

Meine Maus ist dabei nicht nur mit dem Mausrad betroffen, sondern

auch wenn ich mit der linken Maustaste den Scrollbalken im Firefox

bewege. Wenn ich den linken Scrollbalken (ich habe die Lesezeichen dort)

rechts neben den Lesezeichen bewege, passiert nichts am Sound.

Und schon wenn ich den Firefox öffne, kommen kurze Unterbrechungen vor.

Daraus schliesse ich, dass es mit arts offensichtlich gar nichts zu tun hat.

Die Maus, um es noch genauer zu beschreiben, ist ein Funk-Maus, deren

Basis-Station an PS/2 angeschlossen ist, womit ich sonst überhaupt

in keiner Distribution Probleme dieser Art habe, nur hier bei gentoo.

Eigenartigerweise kommen diese Störungen ja nur bei bestimmten

Mausbewegungen, aber auch beim Öffnen von Programmen

wie Firefox oder auch OpenOffice.

Mein System noch: 

DualCore 2,80 GHz

RAM 2048

Geforce 6600 GT

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wo der Zusammenhang zwischen

Mausbewegung/Programmöffnung und Sound bestehen soll.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe noch einmal gentoo installiert im VMware-player.
> 
> Diesmal ist arts gar nicht mitinstalliert, ich sehe es im KDE-Kontrollzentrum,
> ...

 

klingt im ersten moment nach DMA nicht aktiviert!

benutzt du IDE festplatten? wenn ja mach mal bitte als root: 

```
hdparm /dev/hdX
```

wobei hdX für deine system festplatte steht!

da sollte folgendes vorhanden sein:

```
 using_dma     =  1 (on)
```

wenn nicht aktivier das mit 

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

wenn das nicht geht wegen "operation not supported" oder ähnlcihes haste deinen kernel falsch konfiguriert (IDE chipsatz nicht oder falsch angegeben)

selbst wenn du SATA festplatten hast könnte das auf eine falsch konfigurierte serial ATA einstellunge im kernel hinweisen

ich hoffe ich konnte dmait weiter helfen, mehr informationen gibts auch hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance

mfg

----------

## obrut<-

wie hoch ist die cpu-auslastung beim scrollen? wenn die am anschlag ist, kann es passieren, dass die tonwiedergabe hakt.

ist der vmwaretreiber für die grafikkarte installiert? x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware meine ich. wenn du den vesatreiber nimmst, könnte die cpu mehr zu tun haen und dadurch zum flaschenhals werden. persönlich habe ich den vmwaretreiber noch nicht getestet, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass der was bringt. gibt bestimmt einen grund, aus dem er existiert.

----------

## ManfredB

Der vmware-treiber ist installiert, so steht es auch in der xorg.conf.

Ich bin gerade bei der Installation auf normale Weise auf meiner HD.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es da mit dem Sound ist, es ist - wie schon

erwähnt - onboard-Sound Intel Audio.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

